# Limewire ne veut plus s'ouvrir !



## Lerenard (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour !
j'ai un souci..
quand je clique sur mon icône limewire dans le dock elle saute 2 ou 3 fois mais l'appli ne s'ouvre pas. idem quand j'essaie depuis l'original. j'ai effacé les plist, et fais tourné toolsx et onyx..
rien n'y fait !
je précise que ce n'est pas systématique ! l'appli s'ouvre de temps en temps !

Quelqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## golf (25 Janvier 2006)

Forum Logiciels a dit:
			
		

> Bureautique, utilitaires, bases de données, solutions professionelles, logiciels d'éducation... Pour les logiciels Internet, rendez-vous dans le forum Internet.


On déménage...


----------



## maiwen (25 Janvier 2006)

quand tu lances limewire, tu n'as pas une autre appli de p2p lancée en même temps ?


----------



## Lerenard (25 Janvier 2006)

non non maiwen, pas d'autre appli de p2p ouverte..
je mentionne quand même que j'ai edonkey installé (je sais pas si ça peut avoir un lien..)


----------



## Arlequin (25 Janvier 2006)

juste en passant, 

limewire est mort, vive frostwire ..... j'dis ça j'dis rien......


----------



## Php21 (26 Janvier 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> juste en passant,
> 
> limewire est mort, vive frostwire ..... j'dis ça j'dis rien......




Une fois Frostwire installé ds mon ordi, de quoi ai-je besoin ?
Parceque, en l'etat, je suis completement incapable de récuperer n'importe quel titre !

Sorry pour la question, ms tous les sîtes sur lesquels je tombe, je la racompte en anglais.


----------



## Php21 (26 Janvier 2006)

ps : "me le raconte "&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (26 Janvier 2006)

bizarre ça, j'ai la version en français et ça fonctionne comme lime...... 

tu as chargé la bonne version ?


----------



## lhallier (8 Mars 2006)

Chez moi aussi LimeWire ne veut plus s'ouvrir depuis quelques jours ( est ce le débat au Parlement.....!!!!) , J'ai chargé sur vos conseils Frostwire mais idem à limeWire. Un peu d'agitation dans le dock et rien du tout . Avez - vous une solution? 
@mitiés LH


----------



## Anabys (8 Mars 2006)

Arlequin a dit:
			
		

> j
> limewire est mort, vive frostwire .....



Je te le fais pas dire


----------



## lhallier (8 Mars 2006)

OK Frostwire fonctionne , merci;
@mitiés LH


----------



## lhallier (9 Mars 2006)

frostwire fonctionne , mais impossible de le trouver en français, même sur le site de téléchargement en sélctionnant " paris" il arrive en anglais. pourtant il semble exister en français?????
sur quel site, merci , @mitiés LH


----------



## Arlequin (13 Mars 2006)

lhallier a dit:
			
		

> frostwire fonctionne , mais impossible de le trouver en français, même sur le site de téléchargement en sélctionnant " paris" il arrive en anglais. pourtant il semble exister en français?????
> sur quel site, merci , @mitiés LH


 

et le lien que j'ai mis plus haut (message #8), il est aussi en anglais ? 

à +


----------



## lhallier (13 Mars 2006)

Réponse à Arlequin , je viens de réessayer , c'est bien en anglais.
@mitiés LH


----------



## Arlequin (15 Mars 2006)

lhallier a dit:
			
		

> Réponse à Arlequin , je viens de réessayer , c'est bien en anglais.
> @mitiés LH


 
oui bon d'accord mea culpa, mais faut chercher un peu aussi hein ....... : 

menu view/change language > français....... 

à +


----------



## lhallier (17 Mars 2006)

JE cherche mais je ne trouve pas ce menu sur la fenètre de téléchargement :menu view/change language > français.
@mitiés LH

PS: comment fait -on pour faire une citation , je ne suis pas un bon chercheur......?


----------



## Anabys (17 Mars 2006)

> PS: comment fait -on pour faire une citation , je ne suis pas un bon chercheur......?


BBCode QUOTE


----------



## Arlequin (17 Mars 2006)

lhallier a dit:
			
		

> JE cherche mais je ne trouve pas ce menu sur la fenètre de téléchargement :menu view/change language > français.
> @mitiés LH
> 
> PS: comment fait -on pour faire une citation , je ne suis pas un bon chercheur......?




pour la citation, tu pousse juste sur le bouton en bas à droite "citer" à la place de "répondre"

pour le français: c'est dans le menu de l'application en anglais, après l'avoir téléchargée et installée ! 

voilàààà


----------



## bucheron74 (17 Mars 2006)

salut tout le monde
je suis sous acqlite et lime wire pro
(je précise que je télécharge peu et toujours des fichiers que je possède et que j'ai perdus le plus souvent)
ces 2 logiciels fonctionnent du tonnerre et très vite (meme avec tres peu de sources je suis au moins à 30 KO/S)
actuellement je n'arrive pas à faire venir 1 film du site d'un pote sous XP windows mais echec
j'ai depuis essayé de passer sous EDONKEY version payante et AMULE 2.10 mais c'est une galère monstre pou régler le routeur car la live box refuse toute modification en suivant les instructions trouvées dans ce forum
j'entends parler de frostwire et tomato 
sont ils aussi simples à régler que lime wire?
je précise que j'ai cherché sur un forum peer to peer mais peuplé de PC ISTES qui m'indiquent des instructions sous Windows et des tutoriaux en anglais, je les remercie tout de meme mais les info sont inexploitables
avis aux spécialistes ,,,,,
livebox inventel
je suis allé sur http://192.168.1
colonne gauche option sécurité pare feu cliquer personnaliser cliquer ajouter et la plus rien je ne peux plus rien modifier je suis obligé de sortir.j'ai cherché configuration avancé, routeur et là pareil impossible de modifier quoi que ce soit
Je fais quoi? je fous amule et edonkey aux flammes ou je tente frostwire?
merci de m'éclairer car j'ai beaucoup cherché
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mars 2006)

bucheron74 a dit:
			
		

> salut tout le monde
> j'entends parler de frostwire


 

frostiwre = limewire en fait.....et est gratuit, pas de version light et pro ! essaye, ça vaut le coup ! 

à +


----------



## gnoumy34 (20 Mars 2006)

Salut à tous,
J'arrive un peu tard (boulot oblige&#8230, mais je viens de lancer Limewire et il monte sans problème apparent&#8230;???
Je viens aussi d'installer FrostWire et c'est effectivement&#8230; LimeWire-bis


----------



## Arlequin (20 Mars 2006)

gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> J'arrive un peu tard (boulot oblige), mais je viens de lancer Limewire et il monte sans problème apparent???


 
et ?...... ça t'ennuye ??? :mouais:  :mouais: 



			
				gnoumy34 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens aussi d'installer FrostWire et c'est effectivement LimeWire-bis


 
et ? ...... pffff la confiance rêgne......:mouais:


----------



## bucheron74 (21 Mars 2006)

salut en fait frostwire est identique à lime wire mais pas à lime wire pro qui offre juste le tout petit plus de la vitesse supplémentaire "turbo chargée qualité"
alors limewire froswire meme combat  ,par contre limewire pro va beaucoup plus vite selon mes constats (j'ai pas payé trop cher ca va)

merci à plus


----------



## Pierrou (24 Mars 2006)

Ben chez moi ( eMac 700mhz, X.3.9 ) a marche po ! Ni Limewire, ni Frostwire, et ça me broute :sick:


----------



## zasto (8 Avril 2006)

J avais le meme probleme concernant limewire , il ne voulait plus s ouvrir. Bref je viens de telecharger frostwire, celui la s ouvre sans probleme, il telecharge le titre en entier mais je n arrive pas a le lire(pas de son) ni meme a le retrouver dans Itunes. 
Merci de m aider


----------



## BeatKickAll (8 Avril 2006)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Ben chez moi ( eMac 700mhz, X.3.9 ) a marche po ! Ni Limewire, ni Frostwire, et ça me broute :sick:



Pareil, je crois qu'il fallait ouvrir un port mais je ne connais pas la manip et depuis le temps (un an ou 2) ils ont pu penser aux correctifs...


----------



## Pierrou (9 Avril 2006)

en fait j'ai fait l'barbare j'ai réinstallé mac OS X, et depuis tout il marche...


----------



## freelishee (1 Mai 2006)

Limewire me fait le meme probleme (il sautille dans son dock et ne veut pas s'ouvrir) j'ai telechargé frostwire et il me fait la MEME CHOSE. Tres tres enervant.  que faire?


----------



## Anabys (2 Mai 2006)

Virer les prefs de limewire, effectuer les mises à jour (menu pomme) J2SE.


----------



## manuelita (24 Avril 2007)

g lime wire sur mon mac os x et c tres lent avez vs 1 solution pour la vitesse car je ne p pas acheter le pro merci


----------



## whiplash (24 Avril 2007)

J'ai essayer limewire moi aussi lorsque j'ai eu mon mac.  R&#233;sultats :  Hyper lourd, pas super efficace et tout pleins de petits de probl&#232;me comme ceux list&#233;s ici.  Je ne sais pas pour les autres, mais moi j'utilise Transmission pour les bittorrent.  C'est un logiciel Open Source tr&#232;s l&#233;ger, convivial et gratuit bien s&#251;r.  Pour le P2P j'utilise Acqlite, un autre logiciel Open Source, qui est plut&#244;t efficace pour ce qui est des r&#233;sultats de recherche et tr&#232;s efficace pour ce qui est de la vitesse d'ex&#233;cution.  En plus, il est bas&#233; sur Acquisition et Limewire.  Alors, si Limewire te faisait plaisir, Acqlite devrait lui aussi te rendre heureux.

C'est mon opinion &#224; toi de voir.

Voici des liens qui peuvent t'aider

http://transmission.m0k.org/

http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Internet-Utilities/acqlite.shtml

Amuse toi 

Cya


----------

